# Over Heat



## DSerafim (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi! My freebsd 8.0 installed on laptop every time i trying update, it shutdown. I think it is overheating.
How i can solv this problem?


----------



## paean (Apr 29, 2010)

Although your CPU will warm up while updating kernel/world/ports, you need to deal with your cooling problem first. May I ask why you think its overheating?

Do the obvious work first: make sure your heatsinks are clear of particulates and that you have adequate airflow through your machine.


----------



## maxmouse (Apr 29, 2010)

Also check your messages log for any temp errors to make sure that is the issue.  I've had them show up in there before.


----------



## Tarick (Apr 29, 2010)

I actually had the same problem but cleared the heatsink in somewhat weird way: turned off the laptop and blew with the mouth into the front ventilation slot near the screen. The big dust cloud that appeared from the rear slot almost scared me, but it cooled down the laptop to ~60C when making the world, while previously it was ~85C.


----------



## DSerafim (May 1, 2010)

Thanks, i cleared the heatsink and now it do update until the end.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (May 2, 2010)

Dust in the heatsink is almost always the culprit when a laptop is overheating, while Tarick's "Blow-through-the-cover" solution might work, fetching a screwdriver and removing the CPU fan to clear out the dust is usually better. On most laptops this is not terribly difficult.


----------

